# ¿Cómo evitar estar cambiando fusibles despues de un corto?



## FRZ (May 4, 2007)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro asi como en esto de la electronica, y me gustaria compartir este diagrama, sirve como protección para una fuente con salidas 5V, 12V y Variable (7805, 7812, LM317 respectivamente), lo tengo actualmente montado en mi fuente y funciona bien, tal vez ya exista en el foro alguno parecido pero igual explicare su funcionamiento basico:

Este circuito esta montado en una fuente con un transformador de 24 V 3 amp, con salidas de 5v, 12V y una variable con una carga max de 2 amp.

1.- Cuando se produce el corto circuito o un consumo mayor de 2 amp el voltaje tiende a bajar en la linea del puente rectificador, esto es percibido por el LM359 un doble Amp. Op. en configuración de comparador de voltaje, por lo tanto el voltaje en la entrada no inversora llegará a ser mayor que la inversora y asi enviar a su salida una corriente a la base del Transistor NPN y este mandará tierra al pin Trigger del 555 configurado como un monoestable (si no sabes como ver aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm).

2.- El Timer o Monoestable en este caso, enviara en su salida (Pin 3) una corriente a la base del PNP por lo cual el transistor pasara de Saturacion a Corte , osea que no permitira el paso de corriente hacia el IRF540, que este a su vez se desactivará y no permitira el paso de la tierra durante un tiempo definido por la configuracion del Timer/monoestable, o hasta que se corrija el cortocircuito.

3.- La linea GND del IRF540 es la salida de tierra de la fuente, con la que alimentarás tus circuitos, este transistor se encargara de dejar pasar tierra o no dejar pasar dependiendo, si hay cortoo no, cuando no hay corto el Timer o Monoestable manda tierra por su pin 3 (Salida), lo que activa al PNP y a su vez el IRF540 dejando pasar tierra de S a D (Source a Drain)

4.- El otro amplificador del LM358 lo usamos como un seguidor de tensión para indicar la presencia de un corto mediante un led o puedes poner un buzzer, depende de tu imaginación 

**Calibracion de los Trimpots (Potenciómetros de Precisión)
Este es un paso fundamental para el funcionamiento del circuito, ya que si esta mal calibrado no servira de nada.
Como se muestra en el diagrama (1.1V y 2.0V) es para la activación al consumir mas de 2 amp, para calibrar solo necesitas hacer unos cuantos calculos,  por ejemplo en mi caso y por los componentes de la fuente, lo mas que podia consumir eran 2 amp, mas de ahi los componentes se recalentaban, asi que use la siguiente formula tomando como Vref 12V:

R= V/I  =  12V/2amp = 6ohm

utilice una resistencia de potencia de 6ohm5W para calibrar, en la salida variable pones tu resistencia a tierra, entonces necesitaras 3 multimetros, uno para ver la caida de tension en la linea + que viene del puente rect. , otro para medir el voltaje en la salida variable y uno mas en funcion de amperes para medir los amp que vas consumiendo (haciendo un puente entre la salida variable/una punta del multimetro y la otra punta del multimetro/una punta de la resistencia 6ohm5W) entonces tienes que ir subiendo el voltaje variable hasta que llegues al amperaje deseado y calibrar los pots para que activen el circuito en mi caso fue 1.1V y 2.0V.
Ten en cuenta que si subes mucho el voltaje puedes recalentar tus componentes y te puedes quemar asi como la resistencia 6ohm5W puede hechar humo despues de los 2 amp.

Bueno creo que es todo, cualquier duda me dicen, espero que les sirva y asi no tendrán que estar cambiando fusibles cada rato . Saludos!


----------



## jona (May 4, 2007)

Hola.
Antes que nada, muchas gracias por subir este dato y compartirlo con todos en el foro, y gracias por tomarte tambien el tiempo para describir el circuito.
Yo personalmente tambien realizo fuentes de alimentacion por lo que me gustaria mucho agregarle este circuito de proteccion e indicador de cortocircuito.
Pero te hago unas preguntas, yo tengo una fuente en mi taller, de 1,2V a 30V por 3A.
Esta tiene un lm317 y un transistor de paso, mi pregunta es si es compatible con tu diseño o no.
Y de que manera puedo conectarla ya que esta no tiene reguladores.
Bueno cualquier cosa luego subo el diagrama de mi fuente para conectarla.


----------



## FRZ (May 4, 2007)

Hola, gracias por tus comentarios , me imagino que si es compatible, por que mi fuente tambien tiene una parte regulable tiene un lm317 y un transistor de paso tambien, un 2N3055, solo que necesitarias agregarle unos reguladores al circuito contra cortos para alimentarlo, checa que necesitas 12V y 5V , o tal vez puedes poner Zeners pero no me da mucha confianza, pero podes probar en el proto y ver como se comporta  
Saludos!


----------



## jona (May 4, 2007)

hola FRZ como te va...
me gustaria si no es molestia q pudieses compartir el diagrama completo de toda la fuente,ya que quizas asi me guie mas. y si tenes el pcb seria mejor.
claro todo esto si no estoy abusando de tu confianza,por favor.
yo he armado un par de cuantas fuentes vista en la net y no eran lo mejor,ya q no estaban provadas.
te hago unas preguntitas mas:
podria de ser la fuente regulable con lm 317t y transistor de paso,ser de 3 amp o mayor?
el led indicador de cortocircuito se prende instantaneamente al producirse un corto?
en caso de mantener el cortocircuito constante en su salida algo se calienta de mas?
los 7812 y 7805 tambien tienen la proteccion?o se queman?
bueno te hago estas preguntas,y espero q no lo tomes como un interrogatorio de policia jaja.
en fin yo tambien tenia una fuente con led indicador de corto,pero el led se prendia una ves q un conjunto de transistores se quemaba y demas.
hace mucho vengo buscando una fuente como la q hablas tu.
insisto con pedirte disculpas si estoy abusando de tu confianza y ayuda.
saludos desde argentina buenos aires.


----------



## FRZ (May 4, 2007)

Hola, no hay problema, para eso estamos che, mira, empezamos con las respuestas:

1.-Pronto subire toda la fuente completa para que se entienda mejor el circuito.
2.- el circuito me imagino que funciona para cualquier consumo que necesites, solo ten en cuenta que tus componentes esten hechos para eso.
3.- El led prende en cuanto se da un corto  y permanece hasta que el corto se corrige, toma en cuenta que como tengas configurado el monoestable es lo que durará encendido aunque no haya corto.(por ejemplo haces un corto al juntar 2 cables + y -,  los quitas inmeditamente entonces el led encendera unos 3 segundos por ejemplo, puedes hacer que dure mas o menos cambiando C y la RA del monoestable)
4.- si se mantiene el corto no sucede nada en los componentes ya que tu tierra que utilizas para alimentar tus proyectos esta "cortada" y sigue cortada hasta que repares el corto, volvamos al tiempo del monoestable, si lo tienes configurado en 3 segundos por ejemplo, entonces cada 3 segundos detecta el corto y seguira asi hasta que lo quites.

Espero que tus dudas hayan sido resueltas si no, pregunta no problem 

saludos desde mex


----------



## jona (May 5, 2007)

Hola FRZ:
cuando puedas por favor subi el circuito completo, y si no es mucha molestia el pcb tambien.
en fin el proyecto me gusta mucho y tengo un par de fuente q tengo q modificar por q no tienen proteccion y esto me vendria bien para poder armarla.
en fin creo q ninguna pregunta mas por el momento tu explicacion es mas q clara y muy rica,sobre el mismo.
calculo q los ic mosfet y transistores se consiguen facilmente y por unos pesos.
insisto con mis disculpas por las molestia y muchas gracias.
saludos desde argentina-buenos aires.


----------



## cliche (May 5, 2007)

FRZ:
antes que nada felicitarte ya que en este foro eso mismo tratamos, de hacer 
compartir todo lo que sepueda parta que las personas que compartan nuestros mismos interesen puedan de hacer cosas ygual o aun mejores que la que ya hemos echos.
ahora a comentar tu circuito.
1.-la tecnica del operacional como comparador de amplitud de onda es excelente. aparte que esta conectado de manera paralela al circuito de potencia en general. por lo que el consumo se encuentra de manera constante al consumo total a entregar 
2.-me parece muy bien ya que he diseñado circuitos varios ya hace bastante tiempo que se pueda mantener una tension exacta mientras se pueda variar con otras se podrian hacer muchos guegos de señales con esa inyeccion de tension.
3.-con respecto al oscilador (MONOSESTABLE) se podria restablecer la conexcion u confuguracion de este circuito para hacerlo de manera astable para asi aprovechar el tiempo t1yt2 para poder hacer de manera mas exacta el marcado de corte de manera que cuando se encuentre en corte se active t1 como manera indefinida y que luego sea cortado cuando el corte sea desconectado de esta manera se obtiene un comparador en corte.
es como hacer un corte de manera intensonal para aprovecharlo d emanera util teniendo en cuenta que este circuito esta empleado para que cuando ocurran cortes poder solucionarlo de immediato no quiere decir que se va andar haciendo cortes por querer puesto que dicho factor denominado crte que culla definicion seria dentro del algebra de bool que el factor denominado R callera a cero de manera que  I se extendera al factor fuente limite..
bueno sin otro comentario espero que este les sirva saludos y nuevamente felicitaciones....
saludos


----------



## FRZ (May 5, 2007)

Jona: aqui les pongo el circuito completo, disculpen la presentacion es un poco sencilla ya que no cuento con algun software para hacerlo, respecto a la pcb aun estoy diseñandola para que quede lo mas compacta posible, en cuanto la tenga se las posteo.

cliche: gracias por tus comentarios amigo, acerca de lo del monoestable no entendi muy bien  ya que llevo unos cuantos meses metido en esto de la electronica pero asi como esta configurado funciona bien porque mientras continue el corto el monostable llega a comportarse como "astable" ya que se genera un ciclo de funcionamiento ya que mientras esté el corto se activa el monoestable, cuando se desactiva se vuelve a activar inmediatamente y asi hasta que repares el corto 

 espero que este circuito les funcione bien ya que una buena fuente es una de las herramientas mas importantes de cualquier electrónico  Saludos!


----------



## FRZ (May 5, 2007)

Paquete completo Esquemas, PCB y fotos sobre el montaje de la Fuente.

(No lo pude subir aqui por el tamaño de la carpeta 1.8 Mb)



NOTA: para abrir los archivos .ci que contiene la carpeta usar el wincircuit, es para que puedan imprimir la PCB

Espero que les sirva


----------



## juan_33 (Mar 20, 2009)

hola amigo,quiero hacerte una pregunta sobre el diagrama que tienes, en la explicacion mencionaste una resistencia de 6 ohms y en el diagrama esta una de 1 ohms podria decirme cual es la correcta


----------



## tarca (Abr 20, 2009)

Pueden subir devuelta el archivo del link


----------



## Gonzalonal (Mar 24, 2010)

FRZ te puedo molestar de vuelta con el archivo...Muchas gracias y felicitaciones, muy buena idea. saludos
gonzalo


----------

